# Arrowsmith II The Next Batch...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Some of you may remember last years post: "Arrow Smith, the craft not the band"...

Well, those arrows were for my Autumn Oak Black Widow recurve. As many of you know AP sent me an Osage Self-Bow last month. Well, I tried to shoot the self-bow right along side of my recurve and it just wasn't working out. My mind couldn't get wrapped around the two different bow styles and I wasn't shooting either one worth a ****. So, I broke out the longbow that Mike Bird made me and dusted the thing off. As it turns out the arrows I made for the recurve shot really well in the longbow. But they didn't match... Gotta have arrows that match yer bow! Duh! So, I went into the arrow shaft overstock room and found some shafts that would shoot and went to work. ****! I think I outdid myself! These are the Shizzle Manizzel! I think they're the purdiest arrows I've ever made. 8) I hope they fly good... :shock:

Wadda Ya' all think...


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Really nice looking arrows, just wish I had the talent to make my own. I had a friend bring me a longbow, made with an osage riser and red elm limbs. It is a beautiful bow and shoots nicely. I just need to practice more instinctive shooting. The bow is 64" long and is approximately 40 lbs at 28 in. I'll try and get you a photo.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Please do!


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

Those are very impressive. That is one heck of talent. You will have to show us the carnage if you hunt with them this year.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Work of art !


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

We have the same color scheme on our bows! I knew we would find common ground one day...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> We have the same color scheme on our bows! I knew we would find common ground one day...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverlution said:


> Those are very impressive. That is one heck of talent. You will have to show us the carnage if you hunt with them this year.


That carnage will start this coming Saturday in Montana with AP. I've got three days to hunt and three speedgoat tags in my pocket. :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice. 8)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Those do look good....are you sure you didn't have help? :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets see...

I selected the shafts.
I spine tested each one.
I grain weighed them all.
I spent a week straightening them all to within .005 tolerances.
I cut them to length.
I tapered the nock and broadhead ends.
I sanded them smooth.
I stained them.
I burnished the stain with steel wool.
I masked off the nock end at 7 inches.
I painted the black cap on the nock end.
I glued on the nocks.
I hand crested them.
I died each of the red feathers by hand before having them ground.
I selected and cut each feather to length (60 of em)
I taped each feather on every arrow.
I burned each feather on each arrow to give them their custom shape.
I dremelled the ends of each feather to give them a smooth transition to the shaft.
I spot glued each feather end.
I glued on each field point and broadhead.
I took the picture of them with my bow.
I posted the whole mess on the internet forum.

So, lets see, I did send the feathers off to Idaho to be ground and prepped for fletching. And someone else in Idaho actually made the shaft from raw cedar stalk. So I did have help with that. But other than that... I did it all by myself!  8)


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice Tex.


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

Tex, how long do your woodies stay shooting straight? Do you need to tweek them frequently?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> Tex, how long do your woodies stay shooting straight? Do you need to tweek them frequently?


Mine stay pretty straight. I spend a week going over them and making those little tweeks to the ones that don't hold true. If they aren't staying straight after a weeks worth of tweeking, they get turned into tomato sticks. Sealing them up good right after the straightening process helps keep them pretty true also. After a while some get a little out of whack but not very often.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang Tex they look awesome. next time I see them I want to see blood on one and a goat laying under them.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Ther will be no goats for Tex!!! That is if it dont stop raining in MT!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's ok, if it's too wet I'll just put my ***** on em and and sneak up! 8) :wink:


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Have you got to shoot them yet. They sure look nice. Great job.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

They look as good as you said they would TEX. I cant wait to see you shoot one or 2 into the rocks like you did at the bowcast shoot. 

I have seen TEX's ***** sneak at that rinehart antelope didn't even see him coming :rotfl:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I cant wait to see you shoot one or 2 into the rocks like you did at the bowcast shoot.


You wanna see a grown man cry don't you! You evil minded person! :twisted:

BTW, Rabbitslayer, they shoot like a dream. You should see the 150 grain Snuffers go down range! Nothing but a red nock in a straight line. 8)

Those goats aren't going to know what hit em. AP got a report from his brother and he said he drove by one of the water tanks he's got a blind set up on. The blind sits about 12 yards from the tank and there were 40 antelope watering with about 6 standing between the blind and the water tank. :twisted: With a buck tag and two doe tags in my pocket this should be a fun weekend. As long as it doesn't rain. :evil:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Tex im out in Nevada right now on a job in a mining camp. It sucks most of the time. however I found a spot where I think a few Indians must have camped a few nights. I found arrow chips or the crap they used to make arrow heads out of. it got me thinking I might need to actually try and make one of those get ups you shoot. Then go out and try and kill something with it. Have you ever tried to shoot a bow with a stone tip? Are you that authentic with some of your equipment. how much would it set a broke guy back to try and make one of those getups. it looks like a fun project!

who knows next year you might see with a stick bow.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

AP, Lonbow, and and I will welcome you into the brotherhood.  

I have never tied a rock on the end of an arrow and killed with it but AP did last year. He harvested two deer with a stone point out of his 50# self-bow. This year I'm going down to GA to hunt whitetails with him in late Oct. I'm taking the self-bow he sent me and some home made ash arrows with me. We'll have to see when I get down there if we've got enough time to tie a rock on one of my arrows. I'd like to try it. AP and I will be in Montana later this next weekend hunting speed goats with our primitive stuff too. I don't know if AP will bring any stone points or not but I'll keep you posted.

It can get a little spendy to get set up with all that stuff but not near as spendy as a new Hoyt with all the crap you gotta hang on it to make it shoot. The main thing I have a hard time coming up with these days is the TIME you gotta put into building all that stuff. I work a bunch of hours in my taxidermy shop and have a bunch of other stuff to divide my time as well, so finding time to build bows and arrows is a luxury. AP has all the time in the world to dink off. He's usually under his first horse by 5 in the morning and done with seven shoe jobs and 4 trims by noon. Then he sashays to the bank with a grand in his pocket and after lunch has the rest of the day to do what ever he wants. Man I wish I was still a Farrier... :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow Tex-o-Bob, Those are some fine arrows. You've got some talent there. I hope you get one of them bloody this fall.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

These are old arrows and they've been shot a lot but I was so proud of myself I just had to post them. They're definately not as fine work as TEX-O-BOB's but I have no creative abilities either. I have a bunch of footed shafts I made a long time ago, a box of turkey feathers and some paint. I think I got the bug to make up another dozen arrows.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are way cool dude! Footed arrow shafting is one thing I've never tried. I've got the Purple Heart wood and the jig to do it with but have never carried out the deed. Hell, I've even got a bunch of barred turkey feathers I died purple just for the occasion. One of these days when I get some spare time... :lol: :roll:


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like those feathers could use a good steam job-------but nice anyway.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I know they need something. They're pretty ragged for sure. These arrows have been shot a lot and I can't get the quills to marry back together. I think TEX-O-BOB got me thinking about whipping up a new batch. I just need to get off my duff and do it now.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-~|- Hyaa Mule!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I been known to foot a few!!! buwahaha what is your flavor, purple heart and cedar combo or my favorite osage and walnut? I likey the latter!!


----------

